# Box au sous-sol



## RomualdR (5 Mars 2015)

Bonjour / Bonsoir à tous. Alors voilà j'explique la situation :
Là je suis en train d'aménager une pièce au sous-sol de ma propriété. Jusqu'à là, j'étais au RDC / 1er étage et la box se trouvait à ce niveau. Mais du coup, d'ici les prochains jours, je vais faire descendre le câble de la prise téléphonique au sous-sol afin de pouvoir bosser dans mon sous-sol. Alors voilà ma question, qui peut paraître bête, mais n'étant pas connaisseur dans ce sujet : 
Puis-je brancher ma box internet directement au sous-sol ? N'y-a-t-il pas un risque de perte de connection du fait que la box se trouve justement au sous-sol et qu'elle reçoit donc un signal moins bon que ce qu'elle recevrait au RDC ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Mars 2015)

Salut

C'est pas ta box qui reçoit le signal. Le signal arrive par le câble téléphonique. Par contre la box envoie le signal en Wifi.
Si tu restes au Sous-Sol tu n'auras aucun problèmes à condition que le câblage de la ligne téléphonique soit bien fait.
Par contre dans les étages ça risque d'être un peu plus rock and roll.
L'idéal serait (si ce n'est déjà fait) de faire installer une DTI au Sous-Sol pour recevoir le câble FT et un répartiteur qui te permettrait de renvoyer le réseau ethernet dans les pièces désirées. Là plus de problèmes avec le niveau d'émission.
Pour le wifi, il faut tester (la box n'a pas besoin d'être connectée au réseau FT pour démarrer et être accessible en wifi) et tu verras déjà si tu peux atteindre son interface administrative ( 192.168.X.Y dans la barre du navigateur X=0 ou 1, Y=1 ou 254 selon le FAI)
Ensuite tu as la solution des boitiers CPL qui te permettent, via le réseau électrique de récupérer le signal ethernet dans n'importe quelle pièce alimentée électriquement. Là encore pas de soucis.
Il existe peut être d'autres solutions de type amplificateur, en particulier avec le wifi, mais là je ne connais pas. 

@+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Il faut regarder si tu captes le wi-fi au sous-sol. Si c'est le cas, la box peut rester au RDC.

Sinon, il y a la solution des boîtiers CPL, comme indiqué par jeanjd63.


----------



## RomualdR (5 Mars 2015)

Salut, 
Alors non je cherche pas à avoir le Wi-Fi dans d'autres pièces que dans mon sous-sol où sera installé ma box.
Donc si j'ai bien compris j'aurai pas une perte de signal (et donc de qualité de réseau ?) parce que ma box est au sous-sol ? 
Donc au final j'ai juste à faire descendre le câble téléphonique et c'est bon ?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2015)

si tu optes pour le derivation de la sortie  du cable "France telecom" ( orange) , faire attention à la facon dont elle est faite

Si ton circuit interieur de cablage FT est bien fait , pas de gros probleme

si mal fait
avec entre autres certains des fils dans le cable FT pas  branchés dans certaines prises, ca peut etre HS ou déficient

et se mefier du plan "   rallonge  via cable et prises FT"
très propice à pertes -chute de débit

dans les amenagements récents en géneral les prises en sup sont posées correctement
(mais des fois non)
et dans les anciennes install c'est trèèèèès variable
(surtout avec les anciennes derivations à prises FT en T)

sur le web il y a des schémas pour verifier


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2015)

RomualdR a dit:


> Alors non je cherche pas à avoir le Wi-Fi dans d'autres pièces que dans mon sous-sol où sera installé ma box.



OK. Mais ça n'empêche pas de laisser la box au RDC et de faire communiquer tes équipements installés au sous-sol avec elle par wi-fi (si la réception est bonne, sinon CPL).

Perso, je n'ai pas de sous-sol mais mon Mac est dans une autre pièce que celle où est la box et la connexion entre les 2 se fait par wi-fi (mais entre les 2 il n'y a qu'un mur pas très épais).


----------



## RomualdR (5 Mars 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> et se mefier du plan "   rallonge  via cable et prises FT"
> très propice à pertes -chute de débit


Ouais ma baraque date des années 1950 environ, mais le câblage ne doit pas être horrible puisque j'ai jamais eu de problèmes à ce niveau. Je vais me renseigner un peu après des télécoms.
Qu'entends-tu par rallonge via câbles et prises FT ? Parce que personnellement, j'ai mon mur (dans lequel passe les câbles FT) qui est commun à mon RDC et sous-sol, ce qui fait que j'avais l'idée de le "descendre" au sous-sol, mais je ne pense pas avoir besoin de rallonge dans ce cas.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2015)

RomualdR a dit:


> Ouais ma baraque date des années 1950 environ, mais le câblage ne doit pas être horrible puisque j'ai jamais eu de problèmes à ce niveau. Je vais me renseigner un peu après des télécoms.
> Qu'entends-tu par rallonge via câbles et prises FT ? Parce que personnellement, j'ai mon mur (dans lequel passe les câbles FT) qui est commun à mon RDC et sous-sol, ce qui fait que j'avais l'idée de le "descendre" au sous-sol, mais je ne pense pas avoir besoin de rallonge dans ce cas.


je parle de rallonge filaire  telephone classique ( les machins en general torsadés et beigeasses) par opposition à  brancher la box sur une prise murale autre que l'arrivée principale


----------



## RomualdR (5 Mars 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> je parle de rallonge filaire  telephone classique ( les machins en general torsadés et beigeasses) par opposition à  brancher la box sur une prise murale autre que l'arrivée principale


Ah une rallonge, non mais en fait je vais faire installer une nouvelle prise murale au sous-sol, donc je n'utiliserai pas de rallonge en fait. Je sais pas si je suis très clair, sachant que je me perds moi-même dans tout ça x)


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2015)

un branchement direct sur "autre prise" que la "principale" est parfaitement faisaible, mais à certaines conditions
(entre autre de qualité du circuit, et  que les bons fils soient utilisés sur la derivation - prise2)

il y a quelques années il y avait de bons tutos
aucune idée s'ils sont toujours là

edit
je pense à un détail
la chasse au condensateur
ces petits bidules etaient intégrés aux anciens circuits ( par FT)  et dans certains cas pouvaient gener un "bon adsl"

edit 2
amuse toi à faire une recherche IMAGE google avec ces termes
_condensateur prise telephone adsl_
et tu comprendras de quoi je parle
(et tu tomberas aussi sur des tutos es  montages et prises)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2015)

Il faut virer ce condensateur, qui ne sert plus à rien, et affaiblit le signal ADSL.

Si le signal est très bon, le condo ne gêne pas.

En revanche si le signal est moyen ou faible, avec des déconnexions aléatoires, le condo peut être le responsable.

Dans tous les cas, le virer.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2015)

beaucoup des techosses FT  bossaient très bien lors de montages de ligne
Par contre c'est avec certains bricolages persos ou install par des moins bons ( prestataires externes non controlés par exemple)  qu'on a des surprises
parfois siderantes!
derivation par fils via noeuds bricolés (et parfois à nu) , pas les bons fils etc
c'etait  ""tolerable ""pour de la téléphonie vocale classique, mais donne des résultats très boooof avec de l'adsl
lol


----------



## RomualdR (5 Mars 2015)

Tout ça est très (trop lol) technique pour moi. Je vais appeler un technicien et il fera bien ce qu'il juge utile.


----------

